# tv orange et IPAD



## landefab (13 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Une petite question technique.
j'ai un ipad 2, j'ai pris l'option tv d'orange.
Je me demandai si je prenais le cable tv IPAD/téléviseur.
Pourrai je regarder les chaines télé sur mon téléviseur?
En vous remerciant d'avance pour vos réponses.

@+ Fab.


----------



## Lauange (22 Février 2012)

Hello,

Oui, ce fonctionne parfaitement chez moi avec un adaptateur hdmi acheté sur eBay.


----------



## landefab (23 Février 2012)

Hello !!!!
Merci deja pour ta réponse sa fait plaisir.
Pour la Tv d'orange de quelle niveau est la qualité de l'image en étant en wifi ? 
Merci d'avance.

A+ Fab.


----------

